
Musk Gets His Tunnel Boring Machine - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/04/28/surprise-elon-musk-actually-gets-his-tunnel-boring-machine-at-spacex-6/
======
azeirah
> Musk gets his boring tunnel machine

:D

